

Openright: the public's right to buy a copyright from an author - canadaduane
http://halfcupofsugar.com/openright-a-balanced-approach-to-copyright

======
canadaduane
I've been trying to think of an elevator pitch for this. "Kickstarter for
copyright" is close, but it loses the sense of responsibility that copyright
owners should have to the public (due to the costs their work imposes on
society).

Also, as far as logistically, Openright can be implemented publicly or
privately. I think the private route would be the way in which it could be
tested. If (when?) proven as a "socially responsible" way to sell infinite
goods among communities that care about this sort of thing, it would then make
sense to convert it to a public implementation (write a law).

